# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  يا أعضاء المنبر داير اطرشق منكم(أعضاء الداخل)

## africanu

*الاخوة الاحباب في مريخاب اون لاين
مريخاب اون لاين داخل السودان
شاء قدر الزمان والمكان ان نجتمع في منبر من منابر عشق سودان المريخ
تعرفنا علي بعضنا عن طريق ماتسطره احرفنا في المنبر
ولد بيننا احساس محبه وتقدير واحترام
تنادي نفر كريم منا اخوتي بتعميق الصلات الطيبة بيننا عن طريق مشاهدة العين للعين
وكانت المناسبة المواتية لتلك اللحظات السعيده هي الرحلة المقترحة يوم السبت 27-03-2010
احتفالا بشفاء الاخ موسي القطاني(المدير العام للمنبر) وطلب من كل عضو من اعضاء الداخل 
ان يسعدنا بتوقيعه علي حضور تلك المناسبة لما فيها من ترابط اعضاء مريخاب اون لاين
ولاكن( واه من ولاكن تلك) الي الان من تكرم بابداء رغبة الحضور نفر قليل من اعضاء المنبر بمن فيهم عواتك المنبر
وعلي عكسنا تماما حرص اعلامي سودان المريخ باتاكيد حرصهم علي الحضور وهنا اجد نفسي
اطرح سؤال يهمني انا في المقام الاول وهو
هل تريدون ان تنحصر حدود معرفتنا علي احرفنا ام ماذا؟
اذا كان للسفر سبع فوائد,فمعرفت الصفوة للصفوة فيها مليون فائدة

وكفي :shocked: 
*

----------


## samawal

*والله يا أفريكانو الليشوفك ويشوف صفوة المنبر الشفتهم أنا 
أكيد سيؤجل زواجة اذا ما صادف يوم لقاءكم لكم التحية ولا أجزم ولكن 
باذن الله أكون من رواد هذه الرحلة ان لم يكن هناك مانع خارج الارادة.
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاخ افريكانو 
شكراً علي البوست للتوضيح 
ولكن انا اري السبت ضيق جداً والمفروض يكون التنسيق من بدري شوية معرفة 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

والله يا أفريكانو الليشوفك ويشوف صفوة المنبر الشفتهم أنا 
أكيد سيؤجل زواجة اذا ما صادف يوم لقاءكم لكم التحية ولا أجزم ولكن 
باذن الله أكون من رواد هذه الرحلة ان لم يكن هناك مانع خارج الارادة.



سمؤال ياقلب

 انت خير مثال علي صحة كلامي
تشرفت بمعرفتك وعرفت فيك عظمة الصفوة وحب الزعيم
اعلم انك من اشد الحارصين علي الحضور
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*والله يا افركانو نتمنا انو نكون قاعدين في السودان كان عملنا ليكم وجع وش لكن العزاء في الاخوان المتواجدين 
اهم شي الصور 
معاكم بالقلب والروح يا صفوة

تفحيطة:
يا رياض بقولو رب صدفة خير من الف ميعاد
السبت احسن لي قدام الدنيا ما معرف يحصل فيها شنو

ويا افريكانو هناك بطل كركدي واحزمة خضراء اولادنا ديل دايرنهم يرجعوا لينا زي ما كانو واوعوا من الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الاخ افركانو لم نسمع بهذا المقترح الا الان وتسلم من الطرشفة انا اول الحضور انشاء الله 
بس البرنامج !! الساعة كم ؟؟وين؟؟؟  يعني وضح عشان نقدر نجي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

والله يا افركانو نتمنا انو نكون قاعدين في السودان كان عملنا ليكم وجع وش لكن العزاء في الاخوان المتواجدين 
اهم شي الصور 
معاكم بالقلب والروح يا صفوة

تفحيطة:
يا رياض بقولو رب صدفة خير من الف ميعاد
السبت احسن لي قدام الدنيا ما معرف يحصل فيها شنو

ويا افريكانو هناك بطل كركدي واحزمة خضراء اولادنا ديل دايرنهم يرجعوا لينا زي ما كانو واوعوا من الجلافيط



اسعد يأمن تسعد القلوب
بعرفك مابتقصر وتفاعلك مع المنبر وطرحك الرائع
يفرح قلبي
اما بخصوص الجلافيط خليها علي ياقلب
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

اسعد يأمن تسعد القلوب
بعرفك مابتقصر وتفاعلك مع المنبر وطرحك الرائع
يفرح قلبي
اما بخصوص الجلافيط خليها علي ياقلب



عارفك ما بتقصر
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*الحبيب افريكانو تسلم من الطرشقه والله لحظات كم تمنيانها ان نلتقي برجال امثالكم لاكن هي الظروف انا خارج العاصمة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

الاخ افركانو لم نسمع بهذا المقترح الا الان وتسلم من الطرشفة انا اول الحضور انشاء الله 
بس البرنامج !! الساعة كم ؟؟وين؟؟؟ يعني وضح عشان نقدر نجي



تسلمي ياتينا
بس الموضوع ليهو اكتر من يومين طرح في المنبر بواسطة ابوشهد
علي العموم سوف يتم تنزيل بوست توضيحي 
بس خلي اضانك خفيفه ياتينا
لكي تقديري
*

----------


## Almothanna

*يا أفريكانو يطرشقوا التانين ، تبرى من الطرشقة . 


*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

الحبيب افريكانو تسلم من الطرشقه والله لحظات كم تمنيانها ان نلتقي برجال امثالكم لاكن هي الظروف انا خارج العاصمة



الحبيب صخر
ربنا يجمعنا انشاء الله في ساعة خير
مشكوررر ياقلب
*

----------


## az3d

*افريكانو ممكن اتوسط للشباب ديل عندك
عشان تينا ورياض وصخر 
ممكن تأجلو الموضوع دا حبة 
يمكن احنا زاتو يكشونا ونجي معاكم

لو اخرتها وبرضو ما جو على الطلاق الضرب يصل الركب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					

يا أفريكانو يطرشقوا التانين ، تبرى من الطرشقة . 




تسلم ياalmothanna
نعمل شنو مشتاقين نتعرف عليكم ياحلوووين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

افريكانو ممكن اتوسط للشباب ديل عندك
عشان تينا ورياض وصخر 
ممكن تأجلو الموضوع دا حبة 
يمكن احنا زاتو يكشونا ونجي معاكم

لو اخرتها وبرضو ما جو على الطلاق الضرب يصل الركب



افو يا اسعد
انت تطلب ماتتوسط ياقلب
ركنية:-
اوعه تكون عمره وزوغه
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

افو يا اسعد
انت تطلب ماتتوسط ياقلب
ركنية:-
اوعه تكون عمره وزوغه



تسلم يا ملك
دي ما ركنية دا فاول عدييييل

لا وحاتك ما عمرة لكن اخوك ناس طويل العمر ديل ما عندو ليهم اخلاق
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

تسلم يا ملك
دي ما ركنية دا فاول عدييييل

لا وحاتك ما عمرة لكن اخوك ناس طويل العمر ديل ما عندو ليهم اخلاق



:uuuuu::dan1::uuuuu::dan1::uuuuu::dan1:
:ooo9o::ooo9o:
والله ياأبو السعود انا كان بدورم أقرقش الزلط . 
مساءك سعيد يا حبيب .
                        	*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*افريكانو حبيب الكل إقامتي خارج العاصمه تحول بيني وبين أحبتي الصفوه 
  ورغم ذلك نبداء بيك  إنت  0912851451
   أول زياره حنتشرف بيك عشان نعرفك إنت زاتك منو يمكن تكون رشاش
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

:uuuuu::dan1::uuuuu::dan1::uuuuu::dan1:
:ooo9o::ooo9o:
والله ياأبو السعود انا كان بدورم أقرقش الزلط . 
مساءك سعيد يا حبيب .



مساءك زي الفل

ديل والله ما بندارو كلو كلو
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سليمان محمد أدم
					

افريكانو حبيب الكل إقامتي خارج العاصمه تحول بيني وبين أحبتي الصفوه 
  ورغم ذلك نبداء بيك  إنت  0912851451
   أول زياره حنتشرف بيك عشان نعرفك إنت زاتك منو يمكن تكون رشاش



كدي شوف وجاهة افريكانو دي كلها وقول لينا في رشاشة وجيه كدا
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

الاخ افركانو لم نسمع بهذا المقترح الا الان وتسلم من الطرشفة انا اول الحضور انشاء الله 
بس البرنامج !! الساعة كم ؟؟وين؟؟؟  يعني وضح عشان نقدر نجي





انتي طواااااااااااااااااااااالي متأخرة؟؟؟

:ANSmile32:
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

كدي شوف وجاهة افريكانو دي كلها وقول لينا في رشاشة وجيه كدا




مهند وكده..
 
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

مهند وكده..
 



الجكس ما يسمعوك يا ايهاب والله يفلقونا بي حجار
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

كدي شوف وجاهة افريكانو دي كلها وقول لينا في رشاشة وجيه كدا



حالتي ماخاتي جل ياابو السعود
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

مهند وكده..




اول مره اعرف انو ابو مهند المعقد فينا ده اسمو
وكده
تهئ تهئ تهئ 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

الجكس ما يسمعوك يا ايهاب والله يفلقونا بي حجار



 حجار شنو ياقلب
جكس بفلق بغير الفل والياسمين
ده مادايرين معاهو عديل كده
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

 حجار شنو ياقلب
جكس بفلق بغير الفل والياسمين
ده مادايرين معاهو عديل كده



انتو لازم تجيبوا سيرة قنوان يعني .. 
 
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

انتو لازم تجيبوا سيرة قنوان يعني .. 
 



انتا شكلك يا ايهاب الليلة اتفلقت لمن حتكب دم

افريكانو اخد ليك ساااتر
اسي صاحبك حا ياخد المعلوم:1 (21):
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*أفيكانو..والله لولا الظروف لأكون أول الواصلين.....لكن دائما عودتونا نقل الاحداث أول بأول....والله نحن معاكم و بيكم و متمنى أقعد معاك إنت شخصيا...
*

----------


## africanu

*هووووووووي
ماجيبو لي الكلام ساي
راسي ده ماناقص فليق
كفاهو العلم الفيهو مع بعض الشواكيش
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا أياس كنت ضارب عداد ولا شنو؟؟
الساعة 11:40



*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

أفيكانو..والله لولا الظروف لأكون أول الواصلين.....لكن دائما عودتونا نقل الاحداث أول بأول....والله نحن معاكم و بيكم و متمنى أقعد معاك إنت شخصيا...



اياس ياقلب
اتشرف بيك وبي معرفتك
معادن الرجال تعرف من بين سطورها
تماس:-
المتلك يقطعولو بحور(علي قول حبوبتي)
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

* ههههههها والله يا إيهاب.....عرفتنى...


*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

يا أياس كنت ضارب عداد ولا شنو؟؟

الساعة 11:40 




عوووووووك
مادايرين فني ساون وكده
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

انتي طواااااااااااااااااااااالي متأخرة؟؟؟

:ansmile32:
 



:1 (21)::1 (21)::1 (21)::1 (21):

انا وهو بنتفق اطلع منها
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

 ههههههها والله يا إيهاب.....عرفتنى...










كنت شغال مع منو؟؟ بس أوعي يكون (بيلو)

*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

اياس ياقلب
اتشرف بيك وبي معرفتك
معادن الرجال تعرف من بين سطورها
تماس:-
المتلك يقطعولو بحور(علي قول حبوبتي)



حبوبتك دي اكيد كانت صفوة
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

:1 (21)::1 (21)::1 (21)::1 (21):

انا وهو بنتفق اطلع منها





:la::la::la::la:

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

كنت شغال مع منو؟؟ بس أوعي يكون (بيلو)




ههههههها هاهاهاهاها...شكلك غرباوى مأصل يا إيهاب
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

عوووووووك
مادايرين فني ساون وكده



طوالى بس عدادك كم؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم ياافركانو من الطرشقه وانا والله اكتر واحد محتاج للرحله دي لاني جديد وداير أعرف الناس بس انا خارج الخرطوم وظروف الشغل وكدا بس الجايات اكتر انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

ههههههها هاهاهاهاها...شكلك غرباوى مأصل يا إيهاب




مرة جيت مأمورية الابيض وحضرت حفلة ببيلو ده وتاني واحد كده اسمو علي الامين وعازف كده ما عارف اسمه بس بيتحرك بكرسي
 
*

----------


## az3d

*يا جماعة انا عندي مشكلة كبيرة 
ممكن توروني حل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

:1 (21)::1 (21)::1 (21)::1 (21):

انا وهو بنتفق اطلع منها



 
ههههاااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
تينا 
اتنين بره ماكفاية
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*كلامك صااااااااااح...العازف إسمو غسان...وهو صديقى....لكن الكلام دا متين؟؟؟
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

تسلم ياافركانو من الطرشقه وانا والله اكتر واحد محتاج للرحله دي لاني جديد وداير أعرف الناس بس انا خارج الخرطوم وظروف الشغل وكدا بس الجايات اكتر انشاء الله



الرائع مرتضي
كان في العمر بقية بنتشاوف ياحبيب
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

يا جماعة انا عندي مشكلة كبيرة 
ممكن توروني حل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ



قووول طوالى..

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

يا جماعة انا عندي مشكلة كبيرة 
ممكن توروني حل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ



انداح وقول يا ابو السعود
اخوك انشاء الله يحلها ليك
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*موفقين باذن الله لكم مني اندى تحيه
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا مــــــــــان أخوك كل ما يمشي حته بحفظ أسماء الفنانين البلقاهم .. خاصة في بورسودان وكسلا 

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

يا مــــــــــان أخوك كل ما يمشي حته بحفظ أسماء الفنانين البلقاهم .. خاصة في بورسودان وكسلا 



ايهاب
انت ياقلب بتمشي شغل وله
عندك ساون 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

يا جماعة انا عندي مشكلة كبيرة 
ممكن توروني حل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ




اهه يا أسعد .. في شنو؟؟
يا أفريكانو أسعد ده ذاتو بقي دقاق جرس .. عملت ليه شنو انت؟؟ 
 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياافريكانو والله انا عندي موضوع شاقلني شديد وهو الاعلام المريخي واتمني يجد من الجميع الاهتمام وذي ماالاعلام عندو نقد ايجابي نحن برضوا لازم ننقضوا برضوا نقد ايجابي ولا شنوا ؟
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*والله يا جماعة بقيت ما قادر افارقكم عديل 
بحس انو انا داير اقعد معاكم اليوم كلو 
حتى اني لم استطع ان امنع دموعي من النزول
كأني بتائه في منفي في قاع البحر وفجأة وجدت الجنة

شكرا لكم اخوتي واخواتي لاني طالما بكيت من فراق اهلي ووطني ولكني والله اجد العزاء عندكم
ربنا يديكم العافية ويخليكم للمريخ لانو بالجد المريخ محتاج لرجال ونساء مثلكم

شكرا بكل لغات الارض يا صفوة يا رائعين

انتو عارفين انا ما قادر اشيل يدي من الكيبورد عشان ادوس اضافة المشاركة لاني حاسي انو كلمات ولغات الدنيا كلها ما كافية لي شكركم 

اها انا اعمل شنو عشان اخفف الشوق دا حبة؟؟؟؟
 لانو والله انا ممكن اقطع بكرا تزكرة خروج بلا عودة عشان اجي اكون معاكم  لحدي ما يرث الله الارض وما عليها
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ايهاب
انت ياقلب بتمشي شغل وله
عندك ساون 



هههههه هاهاهاهاها
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

اهه يا أسعد .. في شنو؟؟
يا أفريكانو أسعد ده ذاتو بقي دقاق جرس .. عملت ليه شنو انت؟؟ 
 



اصبر انا حوريك القواله الجد جد
خلي قنوان تجي :busted_cop:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياافريكانو والله انا عندي موضوع شاقلني شديد وهو الاعلام المريخي واتمني يجد من الجميع الاهتمام وذي ماالاعلام عندو نقد ايجابي نحن برضوا لازم ننقضوا برضوا نقد ايجابي ولا شنوا ؟



ده كلام متل العسل يامرتضي
وقد تناول بعض الاعضاء مواضيع تم طرحها
في الاعلام المريخي بالنقد البناء وكل ذلك في مصلحة 
الزعيم
لك ولي وللكل مطلق الحرية يامرتضي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

والله يا جماعة بقيت ما قادر افارقكم عديل 
بحس انو انا داير اقعد معاكم اليوم كلو 
حتى اني لم استطع ان امنع دموعي من النزول
كأني بتائه في منفي في قاع البحر وفجأة وجدت الجنة

شكرا لكم اخوتي واخواتي لاني طالما بكيت من فراق اهلي ووطني ولكني والله اجد العزاء عندكم
ربنا يديكم العافية ويخليكم للمريخ لانو بالجد المريخ محتاج لرجال ونساء مثلكم

شكرا بكل لغات الارض يا صفوة يا رائعين

انتو عارفين انا ما قادر اشيل يدي من الكيبورد عشان ادوس اضافة المشاركة لاني حاسي انو كلمات ولغات الدنيا كلها ما كافية لي شكركم 

اها انا اعمل شنو عشان اخفف الشوق دا حبة؟؟؟؟
 لانو والله انا ممكن اقطع بكرا تزكرة خروج بلا عودة عشان اجي اكون معاكم  لحدي ما يرث الله الارض وما عليها




ده حنكك؟؟؟
:022:


يا سلام يا أسعد .. الله يديك العافية 
والله نحن (أسعد) بمعرفتك يا غالي

:1 (10):



:m21::m21:

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*موفقين يا صفوة
تمنينا أن نكون معكم لكن بعد المسافة لن يمنعنا أن نحضر بقلوبنا ..
ياريت يا افريكانو تؤجلوا اليوم المقترح يومين ثلاثه حتى تضعوا برنامج يليق بعظم الحضور وحتى يكون البرنامج مدعاه لتلاقي آخر ..
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*الجلافيط ولعوا و بكون البندول والاسادين إنتهى...يا أفريكانو , إيهاب ....عليكم الله الواحد مش يحمد الله إنو مريخابى ...بدليل نحن مبسوطين و بنتونس و الحمد لله... الحمد لله...نعمة من كريم....



*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

والله يا جماعة بقيت ما قادر افارقكم عديل 
بحس انو انا داير اقعد معاكم اليوم كلو 
حتى اني لم استطع ان امنع دموعي من النزول
كأني بتائه في منفي في قاع البحر وفجأة وجدت الجنة

شكرا لكم اخوتي واخواتي لاني طالما بكيت من فراق اهلي ووطني ولكني والله اجد العزاء عندكم
ربنا يديكم العافية ويخليكم للمريخ لانو بالجد المريخ محتاج لرجال ونساء مثلكم

شكرا بكل لغات الارض يا صفوة يا رائعين

انتو عارفين انا ما قادر اشيل يدي من الكيبورد عشان ادوس اضافة المشاركة لاني حاسي انو كلمات ولغات الدنيا كلها ما كافية لي شكركم 

اها انا اعمل شنو عشان اخفف الشوق دا حبة؟؟؟؟
لانو والله انا ممكن اقطع بكرا تزكرة خروج بلا عودة عشان اجي اكون معاكم لحدي ما يرث الله الارض وما عليها



يشهد الله يا ابو السعود 
انا والاخ ايهاب كنا في سيرتك(بالخير طبعا)
واسعدنا حتي الثماله تفاعلك ومشاركاتك وطرحك للمواضيع
شاء الله ان يكون تواصلنا من علي البعد 
لاكن لكل اجل كتاب
نتمني ان تجئ وطنك في اجازة ونسعد بك ونفرح معك ياقلب
بس انت خلي بالك من نفسك وعملك وازكر الله كثيرا
*

----------


## az3d

*مشكورين يا شباب والله ما بتقصروا

لكن القطيعة لزوما شنو
ايهاااب انتا بس ارجا الراجيك
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

الجلافيط ولعوا و بكون البندول والاسادين إنتهى...يا أفريكانو , إيهاب ....عليكم الله الواحد مش يحمد الله إنو مريخابى ...بدليل نحن مبسوطين و بنتونس و الحمد لله... الحمد لله...نعمة من كريم....





نحمدو الاف الاف
وكمان مع ركعتين شكر يا اياس
تفحيطة:-
الكباية دي بلاستيك
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*انا احسن ما اعلق لانو في ناس ح يزعلو































مشرف زكريا
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

نحمدو الاف الاف
وكمان مع ركعتين شكر يا اياس
تفحيطة:-
الكباية دي بلاستيك



دي ما كباية دي علبة صلصة
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

انا احسن ما اعلق لانو في ناس ح يزعلو































مشرف زكريا



سلام قول من رب رحيم

مناع .. الساعة كم هسي؟؟
في زول بجي داخل الساعة 12:35 ص 
يا راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل
 
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

سلام قول من رب رحيم

مناع .. الساعة كم هسي؟؟
في زول بجي داخل الساعة 12:35 ص 
يا راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل
 



الليلة الخميس
انتا قايل السودان كلو عزابة زينا:ANSmile05:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

انا احسن ما اعلق لانو في ناس ح يزعلو































مشرف زكريا



 
ده ملاح شنو
تجيك الطاوية حباله يامناع
كنت وين لي اسع
*

----------


## تينا

*اكون مناع جاي من الزريبة
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

حالتي ماخاتي جل ياابو السعود



 اول حاجه اشتري ماجيك خلي الشعر دا يمد راسو بعدين جلجلو:ANSmile30:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

انتو لازم تجيبوا سيرة قنوان يعني .. 



 انت دايما شايل حالي يا ايهاب :056:
انت يا افريكانو ما تشتغل بيه انا بفلق بي:wrd:بس:570:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انت دايما شايل حالي يا ايهاب :056:
انت يا افريكانو ما تشتغل بيه انا بفلق بي:wrd:بس:570:




كضاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابة

ال :mlkma: شوف عيني
 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

اول حاجه اشتري ماجيك خلي الشعر دا يمد راسو بعدين جلجلو:ANSmile30:



الكلام ليك يا افريكانو المنطط عينيك وعلي قول احمد حلمو (مجلجلو)
والجل اهو اشتكي من شعري :lllolll:
في ناس ما ختو صورهم عشان جنس الصلع دي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

كضاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابة

ال :mlkma: شوف عيني



 خمسه بونج يا ايهاب اصلو انا بقيت ماذنبي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انت دايما شايل حالي يا ايهاب :056:
انت يا افريكانو ما تشتغل بيه انا بفلق بي:wrd:بس:570:



ياقنوان 
عندك الضوء الاخضر مني
فلقي انشاء الله بي ظلط مدني كلو
وجع ومغصة في ايهاب ده
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الكلام ليك يا افريكانو المنطط عينيك وعلي قول احمد حلمو (مجلجلو)
والجل اهو اشتكي من شعري :lllolll:
في ناس ما ختو صورهم عشان جنس الصلع دي



ههههااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
الصلعة دي ياقنوان موضة وكده واسباب تانية (شواكيش)
بعدين انا فرفور ذاتو بعد ماشافني 
طلب مني اعمل ليهوالاستايل بتاعي ده
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ههههااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
الصلعة دي ياقنوان موضة وكده واسباب تانية (شواكيش)
بعدين انا فرفور ذاتو بعد ماشافني 
طلب مني اعمل ليهوالاستايل بتاعي ده



 انت مالك طوالي مدينا ضهرك دايرين نشوف بهناك في شنو:nrfza:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياقنوان 
عندك الضوء الاخضر مني
فلقي انشاء الله بي ظلط مدني كلو
وجع ومغصة في ايهاب ده



 عشان عارف ظلط مدني كلو حفر وما فيهو حصحاص كتير يا مفتح:ANSmile09:
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انت مالك طوالي مدينا ضهرك دايرين نشوف بهناك في شنو:nrfza:



خليها مستوره ياقنوان
بعدين دايما الاصل احلي من الصورة
ركنية:-
بطمئن في نفسي
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

عشان عارف ظلط مدني كلو حفر وما فيهو حصحاص كتير يا مفتح:ANSmile09:



الرباطاب ديل انا بقول ليهم كلام
دخلوها وصقيرها حام :tfkeer::tfkeer::tfkeer:
*

----------


## ودالعقيد

*اخى الكريم افريكانو والله العظيم الفكرة جميلة ولكن تفصل بيننا المسافات ويجمعنا هذا العشق الكبير المريخ لهذا نحن معكم من على البعد بس فى طلب بسيط اربطونا معكم بارسال الصور اول باول الى المنبر الصور عليكم والتعليق لنا  ( يا دفعة  )
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالعقيد
					

اخى الكريم افريكانو والله العظيم الفكرة جميلة ولكن تفصل بيننا المسافات ويجمعنا هذا العشق الكبير المريخ لهذا نحن معكم من على البعد بس فى طلب بسيط اربطونا معكم بارسال الصور اول باول الى المنبر الصور عليكم والتعليق لنا ( يا دفعة )



ابشر بالخير ياقلب
صوت وصورة
مع النقل المباشر
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ابشر بالخير ياقلب
صوت وصورة
مع النقل المباشر



 افريكانو انت جاي ووووووب علي انا ادسا وين:dn25:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

افريكانو انت جاي ووووووب علي انا ادسا وين:dn25:



ماتخافي ياقنوان
شوف العين مابكتل الغزال
تخريمة:-
اوعه بعد شوف العين نقول مابكتل الفيل
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*مستني في التلفون
انا حاضن التلفون لو مره جرسو يرن
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ماتخافي ياقنوان
شوف العين مابكتل الغزال
تخريمة:-
اوعه بعد شوف العين نقول مابكتل الفيل



 لا ح تقول شوف العين ما بكتل السوسيوه:sleep1:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

لا ح تقول شوف العين ما بكتل السوسيوه:sleep1:



كان كده الله يستر ساي 
بس كان جات كتاحه مع هوا شديد
تعملي ليك ساتر 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الاخوة الاحباب في مريخاب اون لاين
مريخاب اون لاين داخل السودان
شاء قدر الزمان والمكان ان نجتمع في منبر من منابر عشق سودان المريخ
تعرفنا علي بعضنا عن طريق ماتسطره احرفنا في المنبر
ولد بيننا احساس محبه وتقدير واحترام
تنادي نفر كريم منا اخوتي بتعميق الصلات الطيبة بيننا عن طريق مشاهدة العين للعين
وكانت المناسبة المواتية لتلك اللحظات السعيده هي الرحلة المقترحة يوم السبت 27-03-2010
احتفالا بشفاء الاخ موسي القطاني(المدير العام للمنبر) وطلب من كل عضو من اعضاء الداخل 
ان يسعدنا بتوقيعه علي حضور تلك المناسبة لما فيها من ترابط اعضاء مريخاب اون لاين
ولاكن( واه من ولاكن تلك) الي الان من تكرم بابداء رغبة الحضور نفر قليل من اعضاء المنبر بمن فيهم عواتك المنبر
وعلي عكسنا تماما حرص اعلامي سودان المريخ باتاكيد حرصهم علي الحضور وهنا اجد نفسي
اطرح سؤال يهمني انا في المقام الاول وهو
هل تريدون ان تنحصر حدود معرفتنا علي احرفنا ام ماذا؟
اذا كان للسفر سبع فوائد,فمعرفت الصفوة للصفوة فيها مليون فائدة

وكفي :shocked: 



 

 يالها من دعوةٍ صادقه تنبع من صميم القلب 0

 جمال وصفوية الصفوه تتجلى فى مثل هذه 

الدعوه يا أفريكانو 0

 ما  أجملكم  وأنتم تتجمعون فى حب المريخ

وتنادون بأن تكون صلة المريخى  بأخيه كصلته

بشقيقه0

ما أسعد المريخ ببنيه إذا تجمعوا وتعارفوا  وتوحدوا

وعملوا سوياً لرفعته 0


*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

كان كده الله يستر ساي 
بس كان جات كتاحه مع هوا شديد
تعملي ليك ساتر 



 بلبت جنب اسمن زول:wa2o:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

يالها من دعوةٍ صادقه تنبع من صميم القلب 0


جمال وصفوية الصفوه تتجلى فى مثل هذه  
الدعوه يا أفريكانو 0 
ما أجملكم وأنتم تتجمعون فى حب المريخ 
وتنادون بأن تكون صلة المريخى بأخيه كصلته 
بشقيقه0 
ما أسعد المريخ ببنيه إذا تجمعوا وتعارفوا وتوحدوا 
وعملوا سوياً لرفعته 0 



عمنا الرائع دوما مانديلا
منكم تعلمنا ان حب الزعيم في حب الصفوة لاخيه الصفوة
كنا نريد ان نسير علي دربك في لم الشمل وتوطيد العلاقات
بين اعضاء المنبر 
ولاكن كانت مشاغل الدنيا هي عثرتنا
نحن انشاء الله علي الوعد 
بتجديد الدعوة والعمل علي نجاحها انشاء الله
*

----------

